# Coupe or Roadster??



## TTop TTrump (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi all. I am new to the forum and looking for some advice. I am about to embark on the purchase of my first TT but am still unsure about whether to go hard or soft top. I am sure that a soft top will be great on the few hot days we have, but are they noisy and drafty in the cooler weather?
I look forward to hearing from some of you and hope that your 'expertise' will help me out!

Cheers!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Roadster every time mate not noisey or drafty you can always get a hardtop to fit for the winter


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Roadster every time mate not noisey or drafty you can always get a hardtop to fit for the winter


Ditto, when you do get the good days(not just sunny, as heater, heated seats are great)you can't beat the Roadster 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Having owned 2 coupes, I would have to agree with the views above. :? Unfortunately I needed a large boot when I bought the first TT and wanted the qS when I bought my current one, however had there been a TTR qS I would be driving that.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Roadster is great in the sun but that is such a rare thing that it doesn't bother me having a coupe. If its a weekend on toy then maybe go for the ragtop, but I use mine everyday and need the boot etc


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hark said:


> Roadster is great in the sun but that is such a rare thing that it doesn't bother me having a coupe. If its a weekend on toy then maybe go for the ragtop, but I use mine everyday and need the boot etc


You dont need the sun as long as it is not raining you can have the roof down


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hark said:


> Roadster is great in the sun but that is such a rare thing that it doesn't bother me having a coupe. If its a weekend on toy then maybe go for the ragtop, but I use mine everyday and need the boot etc


And the boot space really isn't an issue if you pack it properly. We managed to pack enough stuff for a fortnight in France, bringing back lots of stuff we bought out there, including a beach umbrella!, and still had room for a hypermarket stop at Calais. Although I did have to come all the way back from Calais with my feet on the dash!! :lol:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

One of those questions where I guess coupe owners will recommend coupes, and roadster owners roadsters!
I happen to love the latter...

The roadster's one advantage is - obviously - top-down motoring. 
And not just on sunny summer days. e.g. nothing beats a crisp winter day. Just wrap up! 
As mentioned, if it's not raining, then top down.
For me and others, the ability to do this outweighs any disadvantages, but not everyone is the same. 
And to answer your question - with top up, the cabin is plenty cozy enough. No leaks, no draughts.

To be fair, there _are _some downsides that may be important for you:
- bootspace _is _much less than the coupe (especially with no back seats to put down). Ok for shopping bags, no good for bigger or awkward-shaped objects though. (But in the dry we have driven home, roof down, with two rakes sticking out the top)
- roof up, it is noisier than in a hardtop. 
- if the roof goes wrong, they cost a fortune to replace (so I understand - haven't had any problem yet)
- roadster a bit heavier and slower (and presumably thirstier) than the coupe
- if you're obsessed by your hair, it will get blown about (or crushed under a hat) :roll:

HTH


----------



## TTop TTrump (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW...didn't expect so many replies so quickly! Thanks everyone. As I have precious little hair to be too worried about the wind, I think the roadster is going to come out winner. The boot thing may be a problem but as the missus has a 'sensible' car with four seats and a proper boot then I think I can get away with having something impractical!!
Thanks again for the advice, think I am hooked on this site already! Will obviously post the results of my future purchase as soon as I have it.

Thanks again all!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Here is another good site www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

